# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  fix lỗi động cơ servo panasonic A4

## NamHuy

Em chào các anh trong diễn đàn. Hôm nay em có một vấn đề cần nhờ sự giúp đỡ của các anh.
Em đang dùng Mach3 USB điều khiển động cơ servo panasonic a4, khi hoạt động động cơ phát tiếng ồn rất lớn, đôi khi không phát xung nhưng động cơ lại tự quay và giật.
Anh nào có kinh nghiệm có thể chỉ em lỗi gì không ạ?

----------


## solero

> Em chào các anh trong diễn đàn. Hôm nay em có một vấn đề cần nhờ sự giúp đỡ của các anh.
> Em đang dùng Mach3 USB điều khiển động cơ servo panasonic a4, khi hoạt động động cơ phát tiếng ồn rất lớn, đôi khi không phát xung nhưng động cơ lại tự quay và giật.
> Anh nào có kinh nghiệm có thể chỉ em lỗi gì không ạ?


Turning lại. Dễ nhất là để auto tunrning. Bác dùng động cơ này vào việc gì?

----------


## NamHuy

> Turning lại. Dễ nhất là để auto tunrning. Bác dùng động cơ này vào việc gì?


Em làm trục Y cho máy vẽ đấy anh.
cài tuning lại như thế nào đúng ak a?

----------


## nhatson

> Em làm trục Y cho máy vẽ đấy anh.
> cài tuning lại như thế nào đúng ak a?


https://industrial.panasonic.com/con...minas_a4_e.pdf
đọc cuốn hdsd thôi

----------


## NamHuy

> https://industrial.panasonic.com/con...minas_a4_e.pdf
> đọc cuốn hdsd thôi


của em là con này ak anh. https://industrial.panasonic.com/con.../minas_a_e.pdf
en đang gấp trong ngày nay phải xong mô hình, anh có thể em những parameter quan trọng được không? cảm ơn anh!

----------


## ghoang

> của em là con này ak anh. https://industrial.panasonic.com/con.../minas_a_e.pdf
> en đang gấp trong ngày nay phải xong mô hình, anh có thể em những parameter quan trọng được không? cảm ơn anh!


Không xài mitsu nữa đổi qua pana rồi ah?

----------


## NamHuy

[QUOTE=ghoang;122342]Không xài mitsu nữa đổi qua pana rồi ah?[/QUOT
một trục xái mitsu, một trục xài pana anh ơi!
cái mitsu thì chạy mượt mà, còn cái pana nó hay giật hoài.
anh có cao kiến nào không anh Giang!

----------


## thuyên1982

bán pana mua misu mà xài.

----------


## NamHuy

> bán pana mua misu mà xài.


thầy không cho anh ơi :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dungtb

Thử auto turning theo hướng dẫn này xem , điều chỉnh ac servo chạy mượt rất khó

----------

